
Mod – A paper notebook that syncs to the cloud - AliCollins
http://modnotebooks.com/
======
harrystone
This prompted me to go to Newegg and see if they still sell scanners. Yep,
they do.

------
yetanotherphd
This is a terrible idea. It doesn't sync live, you have to send the entire
notebook back and they scan it for you. That makes it much less useful that,
for example, those special pens that scan what you write. In almost all
situations, from art, to taking notes at meetings, it is preferable to have
the digital copy immediately, not once the notebook is finished.

~~~
stinos
It's not really _that_ bad? I think you're missing the target audience a bit.
It's maybe terrible for _you_ , not for everyone. Your main complaint seems to
be 'it doesn't sync live' (well of course not, it's actual paper) and 'you
don't have the digital form immediately' (that's pretty much the same
complaint). But such a thing is not that important for everyone. I mean, once
you wrote down the note, you already have it. So if your main requirement is
merely 'having it', well then your settled as you have all access to it. And
then you can have it digitized whenever you feel like.

------
AndrewKemendo
How is this easier than keeping my notebook to access my notes? Does it make
my notes searchable through OCR or transcription? Right now, you are selling a
scanning service - which was deprecated in the early 2000's.

The main pain point with notes is finding the one that I am looking for. Make
my notes searchable. That would make me use this service exclusively.

~~~
AliCollins
The original idea (then called Draft) which went to Kickstarter mentioned OCR
(see [http://needwant.com/p/draft-from-zero-to-kickstarter-
in-5k/](http://needwant.com/p/draft-from-zero-to-kickstarter-in-5k/)) but I
don't see anything about it on the current website.

------
RTesla
That is awesome!!!

